#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Shop-house in Laos - any ideas?

## watterinja

My partner & I've been thinking for some time about setting up a small service-based business in Savannakhet, Laos.

There are a few localities available in the town - some very evenly priced. The level of passing traffic & associated noise varies around the town. There appear to be a few nice places closer to the river, ranging up to a block-so so from the water front.

My partner is a top-class cook & has worked in the cooking game for many years - mainly in Thai-Chinese restaurants, hotels & so forth. I'm pretty much a techno-freak type, but can get on pretty well with people - get them laughing pretty quickly. I'd be able to operate upstairs (3-level shop-house) & come downstairs from time-to-time, or on demand.

I'd like the operation to be one that could be active Mon-Fri say 09h00 - 20h00, Sat 09h00 - 13h00. (Savannakhet pretty much shuts down over a weekend)

A components that could be thrown into the mix could include:

- A food-based operation e.g. sandwiches, burgers, salads...
- A small general store for essential items;
- One or two internet computers - could grow if business warrants
- Coffee-shop, cakes ...

The gearing would be to passing trade & tourists in the area. There will be no alcohol beverages on offer. I'd be happy to break even each month in terms of rental & expenses.

I'd really be open to ideas & suggestions from the wise, seasoned sages of TD. Thanks folks for your applied wisdom.

----------


## Rural Surin

Go for it! Sounds right if managed well. Though, I wouldn't suggest that you completely axe the alchohol aspect. Have some available....business is business. Good luck to ya! :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

I cant see the point in doing something and be happy with just breaking even, running these places isnt a hobby.

----------


## baldrick

I would not be pinning hopes on tourism for at least a year , maybe 2.

what about something along the lines of visa assistance with the Thai Consulate in Savannaket ?
and as the bridge is fairly new develop a website around your shop and the local attractions / tour operators / transport links to Vietnam and Cambodge etc

----------


## watterinja

^ An excellent suggestion. I was wondering how to include the expat connection element in a useful way as a real value-added service & not yet another rip-off.

We have a number of friends who take visitors from Mukdahan through to Vietnam on a routine basis. Savanakhet also has a local airport that services Vientiane, Bangkok, Bakse. This would really be useful to visitors.

Thanks for the wisdom, that was a very useful tip.   :Smile:

----------

